# Snoway MT80 mount for Dodge Durango?



## rhs1120 (Feb 23, 2011)

I am considering mounting a used Snoway MT80 on a 2000 Dodge Duragno.

I had a very old (20+ years) smaller Snoway plow on various vehicles including the Durango, but cannot find any information regarding the MT80 on the Snoway website.

Is there a frame available to mount the MT80 on the 2000 Durango?

Thanks for your help.


Bob.

.


----------



## JeepTJ (Nov 4, 2006)

I think Sno-Way stopped making the ST/MT series around 2006. That's why you can't find much info about them on the Sno-Way site.

Fran


----------

